# Sand Trout Size Limits



## Poor Poor Fisherman (Nov 4, 2020)

With the recent legal size change in the Gulf for spotted sea trout to a minimum of 15 inches, we were wondering what the size limit is for ocean sand trout?  I don’t think I have ever seen a 15 inch sand trout.  I’ve tried to find the answer on the Florida Fish and Wildlife website but with no luck.  

Thank You


----------



## Railroader (Nov 4, 2020)

Check out silver trout.  No size or limit.

I bleeve they are the same fish..


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Nov 5, 2020)

100lbs per boat, no length limit


----------



## tvillenole (Nov 10, 2020)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> 100lbs per boat, no length limit


Catching a 100lbs of those would be one heck of a day.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Nov 10, 2020)

https://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/weakfish/


----------



## Rhodes (Nov 10, 2020)

Trust me when I say they don't freeze well. They are great to catch and cook but awful out of the freezer!


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Nov 10, 2020)

Yeah 100lbs would be very fun but you better plan on eating them fresh


----------



## lampern (Nov 10, 2020)

Are sand seatrout and white seatrout the same species?


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Nov 12, 2020)

lampern said:


> Are sand seatrout and white seatrout the same species?



Different species, same rules


----------



## Poor Poor Fisherman (Nov 27, 2020)

Thanks soooo so much this information!  And yea, 100 lbs of those little trout would make for one heck of a fishing day!  And I also didn’t realize that they did not freeze well!


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Dec 5, 2020)

Most people say spotted sea trout don't freeze well. I freeze them in water all the time with good results. I would think you could do the same with sand trout.


----------



## Rhodes (Dec 5, 2020)

I also freeze speckled trout with good results but we caught a bunch of sand trout with a guide in Steinhatchee several years back and the guide told us he did not recommend freezing them but I did anyway. When I thawed and cooked them they were so strong I couldn't eat them. I have since caught and cooked them and they are delicious fresh but have not frozen any since. I would like to hear of others experiences with them as I'm basing my opinions on only that one instance.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Dec 5, 2020)

Specks have done fine, I froze sand trout once and it turned to mush


----------



## fairweather (Dec 5, 2020)

I clean speckled trout immediately after catching, then vacuum seal them. They keep fine that way. I don't know about sand trout.


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 26, 2020)

I caught enough for supper today and the left over filets I froze in water, I'll get back with you next week and let you know how they taste


----------

